# Pumpjack Plans



## knut26500 (May 19, 2013)

hi to all of you here at hmem.
i have a wilseco d24 which i want to use to drive a pumpjack. since i don't have any metal work machines, but am good at wood work, i want to build one from wood - ply, balsa, etc. - can anyone help with plans for a model of 150-200mm height?  i saw the pumpjack from runowdesign, which is very nice.
regards,
knut


----------



## Mainer (May 19, 2013)

This forum is focused on building model engines. You may do better with your query at http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/forum.php

I'm not sure what you mean by "pumpjack." The only pumpjack I know of is the contraption that is used to raise and lower staging, but I suspect that is not what you mean.


----------



## Jasonb (May 19, 2013)

There is a build of a scratch built one on here somewhere but I can't remember if any drawings were shown.

You could also try contacting Maury at Lonestar as he does castings, they would be too big for your needs but if he will sell just the drawings you could scale those

http://www.lonestarengineworks.com/aeromotor_engine.html

If you are after a nodding donkey pump well jack then I think there are drawings in the download section.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2013)

Brians thread with many photos and some drawings HEre:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/building-pumpjack-8590/

a wooden model kit can be purchased here

http://www.timberkitsus.com/shopexd.asp?id=26&bc=no


I am not sure if mr rupnow has released his plan but he often does. 
Tin


----------



## knut26500 (May 19, 2013)

nodding donkey is what i'm looking for.
will check in the downloads section again, could'nt find anything first time.


----------



## Jasonb (May 19, 2013)

They are Brians plans mentioned here

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f12/oilfield-pumpjack-model-plans-8549/


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2013)

Try here
http://www.mediafire.com/?zhdukxw2ef2

just download the pumpjack.zip file then extract to a convenient folder. 

you owe us now and need to pay us back by showing photos of your build on this forum. And please post an introduction when you get a chance go to the welcome section and start a thread tell us a bit about yourself your interest in models and what part of the world you are from. 
tin


----------



## knut26500 (May 19, 2013)

thanks for the link.
go to the welcome section and read: i am new.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2013)

saw it, read it, thanks.

Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 19, 2013)

Good luck with your pumpjack. I know that when I originally built and posted about mine, it generated a fair bit of interest.---Brian


----------

